

Dave Eggers made me quit Twitter for a week - prostoalex
http://www.salon.com/2013/10/07/dave_eggers_made_me_quit_twitter/singleton/

======
visakanv
Eh. My own procrastination and the horrible ad hominem in the local political
discussions on my feed got me off Facebook for over 2 months, and on minimal
Twitter (use it for work-related stuff). Definitely at least a smidgen more
newsworthy than quitting Twitter for a week.

AMA about my great sacrifice

------
kmf
The NY Times had an excellent excerpt of "The Circle", Dave Egger's book,
called "We Like You So Much and Want To Know You Better":

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/29/magazine/dave-eggers-
ficti...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/29/magazine/dave-eggers-
fiction.html?pagewanted=all)

The HN discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6461893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6461893)

------
adultSwim
Quit = didn't log on for a week

::gasp::

Risible!

------
k-mcgrady
She quit for 1 week and this made a popular publication? I've read at least a
dozen instances of people quitting for longer here on HN and personally quit
for 1 month before eventually deleting my account.

------
xtc
Michele Filgate made me quit reading Salon forever.

~~~
dasil003
That's sort of senselessly hateful. Anything in particular you didn't like
about the article?

~~~
busterarm
It's super low on content and void of anything all that interesting. It's like
Salon is capitalizing on this book being published to get some hits. It's not
the worst I've seen of this but it's not worth the click.

Salon is usually known for doing better than that, but I guess they have to
make the easy money where they can.

------
twiceaday
Rename "quit" to "stop using" so that no more poor souls click on this
garbage.

